
Chrome dino - wener
Open chrome:&#x2F;&#x2F;dino in chrome
======
Jaruzel
Is the animated/game version that exists in Mobile Chrome, also in the Desktop
version?

~~~
wirddin
Yep. I guess it first came to the Desktop Version :D

